# 22lr 2,000 rounds $55 for the lot-April Fools



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

All Winchester LRNs, text is best. 

I also have some CCI Stingers (maybe 200ish) that I would be willing to sell if you are interested.







Just a joke fellars!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> All Winchester LRNs, text is best. 801-910-1311
> 
> I also have some CCI Stingers (maybe 200ish) that I would be willing to sell if you are interested.


Im not biting


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

that's just cruel -O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you like to reload I have a 5 gallon bucket full of 22 Lr cases of mixed makes that I would sell.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge, what about the 22lr price gougers! You're going to put a pinch on their business with those prices. They need to make a killing...er, I mean, a living too.;-)
Free bump to you Huge.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm curious. What poor soul has their phone blowing up with texts and calls today?

-BaHa!-


----------

